# Visa's/Green Cards



## conkilrea (Sep 16, 2011)

There is alot of information on the web about visas and greencard, but I am having trouble trying to figure out which one I need to apply for.

I want to move with my family to the states to work and live full time.
can anyone sugest the best way, or which forms I would need to fill out.


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

What skillset/experience do you have ?
Do you have any relatives living there and are they US citizens ?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Take a look at the "stickies" at the top of the forum. Both the FAQ and the one called "Looking to Live in America, this will help." That will give you some idea if you have any basis on which you can move to the US.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## conkilrea (Sep 16, 2011)

I am Chef, but also have 5 years experience as an electrician. I have two kids who were both born in the satates 3 & 5, Lived there undocumented for 5 years.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Well, the kids born in the US won't do you any good (at least not until they come of age and move back there themselves). And if you didn't get caught living undocumented there, I wouldn't mention that anywhere in the visa application process.

Diversity lottery seems the best bet at this point, but given the time difference, one of the US mods should pass through here shortly and maybe they'll have some other ideas.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

conkilrea said:


> I am Chef, but also have 5 years experience as an electrician. I have two kids who were both born in the satates 3 & 5, Lived there undocumented for 5 years.


* You have an automatic 10-year ban from re-entering the US, starting the day you left.
* You cannot use the VWP again.
* If you have a documented false claim to US citizenship (e.g. on an I-9), the ban is forever and there is no relief.


----------



## worldcitizen (Sep 26, 2011)

With the current economical situation in the United States, you will need more than good wishes and hopes. Any case is different. In any case the web of the Immigration service of the United States is very helpful in order to have an idea about the laws of immigration here


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

shanmarsh2 said:


> here is alot of information on the web about visas and greencard, but I am having trouble trying to figure out which one I need to apply for


Go through the stickies at the beginning of the forum. Read through some of the posts concerning US visa.

Who knows what is on the web. There are two official sites - USCIS and Travel State. The links to both sites have been posted over and over here.


----------



## conkilrea (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks for all the posts


----------



## hnyoussef (Nov 4, 2011)

I am currently on L-1 visa. As I enjoyed living at USA, wish to apply for green card... Any advise on best way to do that?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

conkilrea said:


> There is alot of information on the web about visas and greencard, but I am having trouble trying to figure out which one I need to apply for.
> 
> I want to move with my family to the states to work and live full time.
> can anyone sugest the best way, or which forms I would need to fill out.


Which one ???


Green Card Through Family
Green Card Through a Job
Green Card Through Refugee or Asylee Status
Green Card Through Investment 
Green Card Through Marriage


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

You can not apply, your employer must be willing to do that for you. If your job and your education and work experience qualify to do so. 
Employment-Based Immigrant Visas
Do you and your job qualify for EB-1, EB-2 or EB-3?


----------



## hnyoussef (Nov 4, 2011)

Thx for the info. How do I know if I qualify for the above visas? My current one is L-1...

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

hnyoussef said:


> Thx for the info. How do I know if I qualify for the above visas? My current one is L-1...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Go and speak to your company's HR department. Since your company is the one who has to apply for the Green Card for you they will tell you how they are going to go about doing it.


----------

